# Hand saw refurb



## Brink (May 25, 2012)

Here's a saw I didn't want until the seller told me it was $3. A Richardson Bros that's pushing 100 years old.


[attachment=5890]

I removed the handle, removed the rust with a scotch brite wheel.


[attachment=5891]

A quick sharpening and reset the teeth. 



[attachment=5892]



[attachment=5893]

A little sanding on the handle, I wanted to leave dings to show the use this saw had.


----------



## firemedic (May 30, 2012)

Nice refurb, Brink! You don't find deals like that very often!


----------



## Brink (Jul 29, 2012)

Gotta bump this one...

Brought home a few more goodies.

A Morrill #1 saw set, for course teeth.

[attachment=8409]

And these three saws


[attachment=8410]

The one I really was looking at was the D-7 skewback pattern saw.


----------



## firemedic (Jul 29, 2012)

Very nice, Brink! I think i have the same set!?

How much extra did that rattle can finish run ya? :lolol:


----------



## Brink (Jul 29, 2012)

A buck 2-80


----------



## firemedic (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow! Johnray would have charged ya $50 for that!


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 7, 2012)

I love it!! You did a great job. Brink I have a bunch of old vintage tools if your interested in buying them


----------



## firemedic (Aug 7, 2012)

Uhhh... He ain't the only one who might be interested! *cough**cough*


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 7, 2012)

I will post a pic. I hope its ok to do his in this part of the forum. I will post later today


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 7, 2012)

I moved my post to tools for sale area. didnt want to break in on brinks thread. Again awesome find!


----------



## Brink (Oct 19, 2012)

Bump!

Here's another:



[attachment=12304]

As you can see, I pulled the threaded insert out of the handle.



[attachment=12305]

Here it is, insert and ferrule are epoxied back in place, the frame is polished, and a new blade.

If it seems like I'm bored...I am.


----------



## Brink (Oct 26, 2012)

...and another. A Disston D8 skew back pattern saw.


[attachment=12654]

Scraped the paint and heavy rust off.



[attachment=12655]

One side after being sanded.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 26, 2012)

Nice work brinkster, restoring old tools is very rewarding, isn't it? I dig your saw sets too!


----------



## Brink (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks Greg. Just a little busy work to fill my day.


----------



## firemedic (Oct 27, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2012)

[attachment=13155]

All done.



[attachment=13156]


----------



## firemedic (Nov 4, 2012)

NICE! How's it perform?


----------



## DKMD (Nov 4, 2012)

Nicely done, Brink! 

I know you're 'restoring' these, but I'd be really tempted to replace that wooden handle with something that has a little more 'wood bling'!


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2012)

firemedic said:


> NICE! How's it perform?



This one makes an aggressive crosscut, some tearout, but easy to control.


----------



## Brink (Nov 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Brink!
> 
> I know you're 'restoring' these, but I'd be really tempted to replace that wooden handle with something that has a little more 'wood bling'!



I'd be thinking they're revived over restored. I might consider replacing the handle. This particular saw reaches back to me. It begs to be used. The Richardson bros. saw I did not too long ago isn't a feel good tool. That one I could repurpose the handle into a push block, and paint a winter scene on the blade.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 10, 2012)

Seeing all them saws you've been refurbishing got me motivated. I got a draw knife tuned up and one of the pile of saws that need a cleaning cleaned, sharpened and set. 

The saw needs a new handle.

Now if you would only build a baby bed! :lolol:


----------



## Brink (Nov 10, 2012)

Look at the edge on that draw knife! 

And yup, on closer inspection, that handle should become a push block, or 3 minutes of heat.

Now, go make a bed!



[attachment=13338]

Here's the one I made for my babe.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 10, 2012)

I'll do my best!


----------



## Brink (Nov 11, 2012)

[attachment=13366]

Tom, that there is about the most comfy saw handle I have ever used.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice, that's similar to what I have in mind. I would ask you to trace it and send it to me....







...but comfy for your little girl hands probably wouldn't work for me. :lolol:


----------



## Brink (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll trace it with a crayon, that'll make it big enough for your oh-so-manly bear paws.


----------



## firemedic (Nov 11, 2012)

Haha


----------



## Brink (Nov 12, 2012)

[attachment=13427]

And another one is done.

Dang I'm tired of doing saws :(


----------



## firemedic (Nov 12, 2012)

Very cool! Nice job on it for sure! 

I did base the new handle for my saw loosely on the one you showed about. Has a ways to go still though. Thanks.


----------



## Brink (Nov 12, 2012)

I like it!


----------



## Brink (Jan 1, 2013)

[attachment=15551]

This isn't the easiest way to hold a saw for sharpenng.



[attachment=15552]

A saw vise is much gooder. Moma Brink gave this one, today.


----------



## Brink (Jan 6, 2013)

[attachment=15855]

Just a test, couldn't load this pic the other day.


----------



## Brink (Mar 17, 2013)

[attachment=20744]

I have a Freud tenon saw I just sharpened. Used it all last weekend cutting dovetails. Nothing worse than an uncomfortable handle. 



[attachment=20746]

Now I'm committed to a new handle. Apparently, the holes a drilled through the handle and blade at the same time, leaving these very pronounced burs that extended into the handle. You guessed it, I broke the handle taking it off. 



[attachment=20747]

Here's a look at the old and new.


----------



## firemedic (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice! When do we get to see it complete?


----------



## Brink (Mar 18, 2013)

Tomorrow night...letting that wonderful gloss poly dry.


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2013)

[attachment=20896]

All done, a Freud tennon saw, with spalted elm handle.


----------



## Brink (Mar 19, 2013)

[attachment=20897]

And so no one thinks I'm becoming artistic or innovative, I copied my Richardson bros dovetail saw handle.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 19, 2013)

NICE job!!!!!


----------



## firemedic (Mar 19, 2013)

SWEET!!!


----------



## mamahan (Apr 2, 2013)

Brink said:


> Here's a saw I didn't want until the seller told me it was $3. A Richardson Bros that's pushing 100 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brink,

I saw your posting as I was preparing to send three handsaws out by mail to be sharpened. Using a saw set and the required files, how difficult is it to sharpen the saw myself and get it right? I've read articles that discuss what happens if you over set the teeth and have to make adjustments. Would I have to use a saw vise or could I make it work just using my bench vise with a block of wood on each side of the blade?

This is a new area for me. Is this something I can do myself and come out with a sharp saw blade, or would it be better to send them to someone who knows what they're doing and they've done it before? 

Your advice and guidance would be very much appreciated.

Mike


----------



## Brink (Apr 2, 2013)

mamahan said:


> Brink,
> 
> I saw your posting as I was preparing to send three handsaws out by mail to be sharpened. Using a saw set and the required files, how difficult is it to sharpen the saw myself and get it right? I've read articles that discuss what happens if you over set the teeth and have to make adjustments. Would I have to use a saw vise or could I make it work just using my bench vise with a block of wood on each side of the blade?
> 
> ...



It's really not that hard to do. Here's a link to some great info.

http://www.vintagesaws.com/library/primer/sharp.html

I have been sharpening my own for a year, using my bench vise. You can see in the early pics on this thread. The saw vice is a recent addition, and well worth having.


----------



## mamahan (Apr 3, 2013)

Brink said:


> mamahan said:
> 
> 
> > Brink,
> ...



Thank you for the link to Vintage Saws. I think I'll give it a try. Have a good week. :thanx:


----------

